# Corn now legal as bait



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Corn is now legal as bait in Utah in the following waters: Cutler Reservoir, Deer Creek Reservoir, Electric Lake, Fish Lake, Flaming Gorge Reservoir, Lake Powell, Stateline Reservoir and Utah Lake.

Chumming remains illegal (as it should be).

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=41710570&ni...ng-at-utah-lake-tributaries-approved-for-2017

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

even better: "...the six-fish limit [SMB at Jordanelle] will remain, but the size restriction will be gone."


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> *Corn is now legal as bait in Utah* in the following waters: Cutler Reservoir, Deer Creek Reservoir, Electric Lake, Fish Lake, Flaming Gorge Reservoir, Lake Powell, Stateline Reservoir and Utah Lake.
> 
> Chumming remains illegal (as it should be).
> 
> ...


No, *corn is NOT legal* in Utah. But it will be come Jan 1, 2017. You have to understand that not everybody will read the information at the link you provided and will start using corn as bait tomorrow because of your statement. The rest of the folks aren't as smart as you and I are.
:O--O:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

dubob said:


> No, *corn is NOT legal* in Utah. But it will be come Jan 1, 2017. You have to understand that not everybody will read the information at the link you provided and will start using corn as bait tomorrow because of your statement. The rest of the folks aren't as smart as you and I are.
> :O--O:


Then that's their fault...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I remember dad taking us boys out to the 'berry fishing. I remember walking into the boat camp office to rent a boat and seeing stacks of cases of canned corn. You could buy it by the can or case. Everyone knew but nobody talked. I remember dad...a troller only at heart...pointing out the various techniques used to get the corn into the water. The favorite method was simply remove the lid and lower the can into the water along the side of the boat and let it sink. Of course the "look one way and kind of toss the corn the other way" was popular among the old timers. For best dispersion some would dump the corn over the back of the boat while motoring letting the motor's prop provide a thorough mix.
Fun times and fat rainbows on the old 'berry.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Guess I better tell the grocery manager to stock up on corn the first of the year:grin:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I remember dad taking us boys out to the 'berry fishing. I remember walking into the boat camp office to rent a boat and seeing stacks of cases of canned corn. You could buy it by the can or case. Everyone knew but nobody talked. I remember dad...a troller only at heart...pointing out the various techniques used to get the corn into the water. The favorite method was simply remove the lid and lower the can into the water along the side of the boat and let it sink. Of course the "look one way and kind of toss the corn the other way" was popular among the old timers. For best dispersion some would dump the corn over the back of the boat while motoring letting the motor's prop provide a thorough mix.
> Fun times and fat rainbows on the old 'berry.


And there's the whole problem.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've mentioned it before but the hardcore chummers I knew at strawberry would gather roadkill deer and sink them in certain spots in the lake, then come in later and suspend blood frozen in milk jugs and left to melt into the water. Same guys used alot of eggshells during ice fishing season.


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Case lot sale going on at Dans foods, better stock up on those niblets:mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Normal corn is NOT the kind of corn that works all that well... there is another type people need to special order in.

BUT, whats going to happen with all of this is as corn does digest slower, people are going to chum up the fish which will just keep their stomachs fuller, longer... which means less feeding which means less fish caught. 

This is generally going to backfire for most fisherman IMO.


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> even better: "...the six-fish limit [SMB at Jordanelle] will remain, but the size restriction will be gone."


Pffft. It won't matter much with respect to harvest. Nothing changed in the smallies when Deer Creek was changed. Bassers will still release everything, and Joe six pack will hold out for the big ones that never come. I hold out more hope for the tiger muskies and wipers exerting a positive result.

Besides, in spite of what one reads on the interweb, bass fishing was really good up there for me this year. :O•-:


----------

